# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  ثلاثية المريخ في مباراته ضد هلال شيكان في الدورة الأولى من ممتاز 2021- 2020

## عبد المنعم خليفة

*


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ريمونتادا حمراء.. المريخ يحول تاخره بهدف الى فوز بثلاثة اهداف على هلال الابيض


كفرووتر/
متابعة/موسى مصطفى/ 
حول المريخ تاخره بهدف الى فوز كاسح على الهلال بثلاثة اهدف مقابل هدف في المباراة التي جمعت الفريقين بالجوهرة الزرقاء.. انتهي الشوط الاول بهدف لهلال الابيض احرزه معاذ خميس وفي الشوط الثاني احرز المريخ ثلاثة اهداف تبادل احرازها طبنجة هدفين وهدفين للجزولي نوح
انطلق الشوط الاول بين المريخ وهلال الابيض سريعا وجد فيه المريخ فرصة الوصول الى شباك الحارس عمار من تسديدة اللاعب كرنقو حولها الاول الى ركلة زاوية وسط دهشة المتابعين بعد ان تخطت الحائظ كادت ان تغالط الحارس وتسكن الشباك.
هدف اول
احرز الهلال الابيض هدفا مفاجئا في شباك الحارس احمد عبد العظيم في الدقيقة 15 من كرة سددها اللاعب معاذ خميس ارضية غالطت الحارس احمد عبد العظيم
تعرض اللاعب عماد اليني للاصابة بالشد العضلي وخرج للعلاج وتم ايقاف اللاعب ليعود برمية تماس لصالح المريخ مررها كرنقو للهلال.
اجرى مدرب المريخ تعديلا اضطراريا بخروج اللاعب المصاب الصيني وحل في مكانه اللاعب التاج يعقوب
معاناة المريخ
عاني المريخ في الجزء الاول من المباراة وكاد ان يقبل هدفا ثانيا من تسديدة اللاعب ابراهيم النسور لكن الحارس احمد عبد العظيم حولها الى داخل اللعب .
عودة مجددا
عاد المريخ لاجواء المريخ بعد مرور 23 دقيقة وكاد ان يحرز هدف التعادل من تسديدة اللاعب كرنقو حولها الحارس عمار صالح الى ركلة زاوية
اعتمد الهلال الابيض بعد الهدف على الهجمات المرتدة والتي لا تخلو من الخطورة لتامين مناطقه الدقاعية والحفاظ على تقدمه على المريخ بهدف
خطورة
في الدقائق الاخيرة من الشوط الاول نشطت العاب المريخ والذي وضع حصمه تحت الضغط وسدد له التاج يعقوب جولها المدافع الى ركلة زواية كانت في طريقها الى الشباك.
محاولات بائسة
اجرى المريخ محاولات خجولة في الدقائق الاخيرة من الشوط الاول لادراك التعادل لكن دون جدوي وسط تكتل دفاعي قوي من دفاع الهلال الابيض حتى انتهي الشوط الاول بتقدم هلال الابيض بهدف معاذ خميس
الشوط الثاني شهدت بدايته انطلاقة هجومية مريخية قابلها الهلال بدفاع كامل يمنع المريخ من الوصول الى شباك الحارس عمار صالح
ويتواصل اللعب سجالا بين الطرفين المريخ هجوما والهلال دفاعا معتمدا على الهجمات المرتدة ليضع المريخ تحت الضغط النفسي مما ادخل الياس في لاعبي المريخ
هدف تعادل
احرز اللاعب طبنجة هدف التعادل في الدقيقة 30 من الشوط الثاني من تسديدة قوية من خارج خط 18
بعد الهدف استشعر الهلال الابيض خطورة الموقف وقاد هجمة خطيرة على مرمي المريخ لكن دفاع الاحمر ابعد الخطر عن مرمي فريقه
هدف ثاني
في الدقيقة 33 احرز اللاعب الجزولي نوح هدف المريخ الثاني مستفيدا من عكسية اللاعب باندا المحكمة
واصل المريخ من هجماته وقاد له اللاعب عزام عادل هجمة خطيرة على مرمي الهلال لكن دفاع الهلال ابعد الخطر عن مرماه
محالفة محسنة
حصل الهلال الابيض على مخالفة محسنة ارتكبها طبنجة مع شمس الدين نفذها اللاعب حقار تمر فوق العارضة
رد المريخ بهجمة جديدة لكن دفاع الهلال ابعد الخطر عن مرمي فريقه وتمر الى الكرة الى خارج الملعب رمية تماس مريخية
هدف ثالث
في الدقيقة 36 احرز اللاعب الجزولي الهدف الثالث للمريخ مستفيدا من كرة سيف تيري العكسية التي حولها برأسية الى داخل الشباك هدفا ثالثا للمريخ
انهار الهلال بعد الهدف الثالث وفقد التركيز لينوع المريخ من هجماته على مرمي الهلال الذي استسلم تماما للهجوم المريخي المتواصل
حصل الهلال الابيض على مخالفة نفذها عيسي قابلها صدام برأسية تمر فوق العارضة في الدقيقة الاخيرة لينتهي اللقاء بفوز المريخ على الهلال الابيض بثلاثة اهداف مقابل هدف
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مليارات التباريك بمناسبة فوز المريخ علي هلال الأبيض
ومباركة عليكم الثلاثة نقاط
وكمان مبارك عليكم البقاء في الصدارة بجدارة وعن جدارة
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## قرشي عثمان

*مليااااااااار مبرووووووك الفوز 
بالتوفيق في قادم المباريات ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ملايين التبريكات للزعيم والصدارة بجدارة

*

----------


## Mars1

*


*

----------

